# Free patterns



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

check out this site for free patterns.. http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

cathy47 said:


> check out this site for free patterns.. http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


Thank you so much for taking the time to post this awesome link. Cindy


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for this site. Will have a great time looking through them all


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! I downloaded way too many!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Wondermous patterns!!!! I have just the yarn for the Diva Shawl. Thanks so much for sharing this with us SMILE


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you


----------



## leinbaug (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you! Now I have to figure out where to start


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the link,lots of great patterns.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for this great link! 
Regards from NYC.
Grant


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of patterns there!
Thank you for posting!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, great site


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Lots of good ideas for when I get my wips done.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much, some beautiful patterns.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you. A lot of nice patterns.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you. A lot of nice patterns.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love this link - thanks for sharing


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow ,,,what a jack pot of patterns under one spot ..knit and crochet ....with the crochet being marked with a C to let you know that it is a crochet pattern....
There is everything here but the kitchen sink lol....very nice site......many thanks..will be making some of the 18 inch doll clothes this week....Happy Crafting Davena


----------

